# Confused



## Born2BeBad (Nov 26, 2001)

Hi I am 16 and from a very small town and it seems sometimes the dr.s don't know what they are talking about. I think I knoow what type c-d is but I am not sure so If someone could tell me what they mean It would help my dr doesn't even know what it means!Thanks


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi and welcome.







C is for constipation and D for diarreah. Take some time to read the posts and the valuable information that you will find here. Yes, sometimes docs are confused themselves with this IBS thing, so it should be good that you educate yourself. You are going to love it here; I know I do.







Once again, welcome!


----------

